#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Immer müde und antriebslos, was kann das sein?????? >

## nandu

Hey,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich immer müde bin, keine normale Müdigkeit, da sie nie weg geht.
Ich kann schlafen so lange ich will und immer bin ich total fertig danach, vor allem wenn ich ausschlafe.
Das zieht sich einfach immer vom Aufstehen bis ins Bett gehen.
Ich gehe kaum Abends weg, weil ich das gleich die ganze nächste Woche merke, obwohl ich am darauffolgenden Tag ausschlafe.
In letzter Zeit ist es extremer geworden, deshalb bin ich letzte Woche Blut abnehmen gewesen, meine Werte sind alle im Normbereich, auch die Schilddrüsen (habe eine Unterfunktion) und die Eisen Werte. 
Die Arzthelferin hat einfach eben gemeint, es ist alles in Ordnung, und mehr auch nicht.
Aber ich habe das schon seit ich denken kann, (war schon immer ein müder Mensch) aber es stört mich einfach mehr und mehr!
Dazu kommt auch dass ich total antriebslos bin, nie auf etwas Lust habe, zum Sport muss ich mich jedesmal echt aufrappeln. 
Ich glaube das es keinen Zusammenhang hat, aber ich habe oft Schmerzen in der BRust, ziehend, stechend (ist schwer zu beschreiben), vor allem merke ich die wenn ich mich Abends ins Bett lege.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein kann?
Achso, ich bin 19, 1.65cm und wiege 53 kg (Kann essen was ich will und nehme nicht zu). Mache mehrmals die Woche Sport.
LG

----------


## DocGraz

Hallo nandu, 
Die häufigsten Ursachen wurden gemäß Ihren Angaben ja schon ausgeschlossen.
Meine Frage an Sie lautet, ob Sie in letzter Zeit vermehrt an Gewicht in kurzem Zeitraum verloren haben, oder ob Sie in der Nacht viel schwitzen? (Genau diese Fragen wurden wahrscheinlich schon bei Ihrem Arztbesuch gestellt). 
Eine weitere Frage:
Ist Ihnen bekannt oder Ihrem Umfeld eventuell aufgefallen, dass sie vermehrt zum Schnarchen tendieren und dieses Schnarchen eventuell durch vermehrte Atempausen mit plötzlichem Einatmen (sogenanntes Arousel) auftritt? 
Sind die Schmerzen in der Brust genau lokalisierbar (punktgenau), sind diese bewegungsabhängig, in Ruhe, oder verstärkt bei Belastung mit begleitender Atemnot? 
Lg

----------


## nandu

Hey,
erstmal danke für die Antwort! 
Also das Gewicht habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, daran hat sich nichts geändert.
Nachts schwitze ich viel, deshalb dusche ich auch immer nur morgens  :Zwinker: . Aber ob es sehr viel schwitzen ist kann ich nicht beurteilen da ein bisschen ja bestimmt normal ist, wache aber öfters schweisnass auf.  (Die Frage wurde nicht beim Arztbesuch gestellt). 
Das mit dem schnarchen weiß ich nicht, bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner beschwert, aber kann ja trotzdem sein ich höre es ja eh nicht, muss da mal nachforschen... 
Die Schmerzen in der Brust (in der linken) sind immer so ziemlich an der gleichen stelle, bei Bewegung merke ich die selten hauptsächlich wenn ich liege und öfter auch wenn ich in Ruhe sitze. Mit dem Herz wird es bestimmt nichts zu tun haben da das ja eher mittig ist und die schmerzen doch woanders sind also außen.
 Atemnot habe ich zum Glück dabei und sonst auch nicht. 
lg

----------


## katzograph

@_nandu_ 
falls der Arzt das nicht auch schon geprüft hat, mal den Eisengehalt des Blutes feststellen lassen. Eisenmangel macht schlapp und dauermüde. Eisenmangel läßt sich verhältnismaßig leicht mit Eisentabletten abstellen.
In der Zeit bitte keinen schwarzen Tee trinken, der behindert die Eisenaufnahme ins Blut. 
Gute Besserung wünscht
katzograph

----------


## nandu

@_katzograph_
meine Eisenwerte sind im normalen Bereich, letzte Woche bestätigt worden  :Zwinker: .
Hatte vor einige Jahren Eisenmangel und Tabletten genommen, sind wieder normal geworden und seitdem habe ich damit keine Probleme mehr, esse auch viel Eisenhaltiges... 
lg

----------


## feli

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ebenfalls ein Vitamin B12 Mangel, die man in Betracht ziehen sollte. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## katzograph

@_nandu_ 
Wie feli schon sagte, es kann natürlich auch Vitaminmangel sein oder `ne schleichende Vergiftung oder eine Depression.
Auch andere, noch nicht bei Dir entdeckte Krankheiten können dahinterstecken. Vielleicht aber auch nur zu viel Stress?
Ich fürchte, da kann nur ein Arzt die richtige Diagnose stellen, es gibt zu viele Ursachen, die Schlappheit und Müdigkeit auslösen. Du solltest ihn aber schon mal nach allem fragen, was da so möglich ist. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## nandu

Hey,
war heute in der Apotheke und habe mir Vitamin B tabletten geholt, der Apotheker hat mir das jedenfalls entfohlen.
Ich schaue mal ob das was bewirkt, habe jedenfalls in 2 Wochen einen Termin beim Arzt.
Stress habe ich nicht, ruhe mich auch immer schön nach der Arbeit aus Abends  :Zwinker: .
Der Zustand ist ja schon seit mittlerweile denke 2 Jahren (wenn nicht noch mehr), mich hats eben nie so extrem gestört, da ich die Energie da nicht so gebraucht habe, die mir dadurch fehlt.
lg

----------


## Steffan85

> Hey,
> war heute in der Apotheke und habe mir Vitamin B tabletten geholt, der Apotheker hat mir das jedenfalls entfohlen.
> Ich schaue mal ob das was bewirkt, habe jedenfalls in 2 Wochen einen Termin beim Arzt.
> Stress habe ich nicht, ruhe mich auch immer schön nach der Arbeit aus Abends .
> Der Zustand ist ja schon seit mittlerweile denke 2 Jahren (wenn nicht noch mehr), mich hats eben nie so extrem gestört, da ich die Energie da nicht so gebraucht habe, die mir dadurch fehlt.
> lg

 Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, habe nämlich ähnliche Symptome...

----------


## timokuehne

Dieses Problem haben sehr viele Menschen. Doch den wenigsten ist bewusst, dass sie mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen in ihrem Alltag das Ganze zum positiven verändern können. Ganz wichtig ist natürlich eine gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung. Dazu sollte man viel rausgehen und Sonnenlicht tanken. Das verschafft dem Körper den notwendigen Vitamin D Bedarf. Bei den meisten Menschen reicht das schon aus. Neben normaler Bewegung, ist Sport auch sehr wichtig. Jogging eignet sich hierfür am besten. Das ist besser als jede Therapie und hilft bei der Stressbewältigung. Dazu wirkt Jogging als Anti-Depressivum, weil dabei Glückshormone ausgeschüttet werden. Unter anderem wird Dopamin und Endorphine ausgeschüttet. Es gibt noch hunderte Möglichkeiten, warum Du dich immer müde fühlst. Aber probiere es erst mal damit.

----------


## Angeli

Die einfachsten Möglichkeiten die mir spontan einfallen sind: 
- Viel an die frische Luft gehen
- Gesund und Vitaminreich ernähren
- Sport treiben
- Zu geregelten Zeiten schlafen gehen und aufstehen 
Wenn das alles nichts hilft könntest du vielleicht auch mal eine Nacht in einem Schlafabor verbringen.
Evtl. kann man da einen Grund für deine Müdigkeit erkennen.

----------


## MelB

wenns so seit 2 monaten anhält, könnte es auch pfeiferisches drüsenfieber sein. ansonsten, check mal deine blutwerte :Zwinker:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo  
Also auf die Blutwerte würde ich auch mal schauen lassen. Eisenmangel kann zu Müdigkeit führen, zu niedriger Blutdruck?
Und wie ist dein allgemeines Schlafverhalten? Kannst du durchschlafen? Hast du viell. Atemaussetzer? 
LG 
Tanja

----------

